# Hello from new Glacier Blue 3.2 V6 Owner



## Bojmobile

Hello Everyone,

I have just moved on from owning an Audi S3 to a 53 plate 3.2V6 DSG TT on Saturday. Car is absolutely immaculate and I am really impressed with it. I used to own a VR6 Corrado and it's great to hear the V6 noise again.

I imagine I'll be using the forum on a regular basis and would welcome any advice from members.

Regards

Glenn


----------



## TTitan

Welcome!


----------



## malstt

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Bojmobile

Cheers guys.


----------



## jammyd

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## BaldyMan

Welcome to the forum.

Smart looking car - You need to give her a good work out so bring her over to France with us. See the link below


----------



## Bojmobile

Any advice for minimising any potential damage to the DSG? Is the failure rate quite bad? I know to stick the car into neutral if you're stationary for any reasonable amount of time.

Cheers for the comments btw. 
Operation Overlord - love it! Yeah, will need to join the TTOC.

Update at 00:03 - just joined the TTOC and got the 1st issue of the mag with the DSG launch review - so that should be an interesting read.

Cheers Guys,

G


----------



## SAJ77

Welcome to the V6 club! 

Not sure how to minimise risk of damage to the DSG but I have taken out a warranty with Surf&Protect (underwritten by AXA) just for peace of mind - this covers possible DSG failure and cost me £337 for 24 months cover.

Lots of DSG owners on here have done the same, with various companies. May be something to consider? :?

Saj


----------



## Bojmobile

Saj,

That's excellent advice - I'll definitely look into that, would be good piece of mind.

How long have you had your TT?


----------



## SAJ77

Had it about 10 months Glenn and getting the warranty was the first thing I did because Id heard some horror stories HOWEVER people rarely post on forums to say they have had no problems! So it is the minority of DSG owners who have experienced problems.

My DSG has been fine (touch wood!) and I love it, esp in S mode 

Saj

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions I MAY be able to help with


----------



## T3RBO

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bojmobile

I've read a lot about the Liquid TT mod - is it really worth having? Seems pretty handy having the ability to reset fault codes and access the diagnostic info.

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## SAJ77

Bojmobile said:


> I've read a lot about the Liquid TT mod - is it really worth having? Seems pretty handy having the ability to reset fault codes and access the diagnostic info.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers


Dont think a Liquid TT is available for the V6..........yet!


----------



## Bojmobile

Cool,

Cheers for the clearing that up for me. Obviously I didn't read enough!


----------



## SAJ77

The lad who makes them 'freegeek' is a member on here and I saw a post the other day that suggests one for the V6 is nearly here - its in the testing stage!! I'll be getting one once they are available! 

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=149828&p=1534439#p1534439


----------



## V6RUL

welcome and keep smiling. DSG is fab. Liquid on its way. Only map,K&n,wak box,flapper mod and 6 new coil packs rqd not nes in that order.

steve


----------



## Bojmobile

Tried the Launch Control tonight - Unbelievable! Was like taking off in a plane - absolutely crazy. Well impressed! I take it - that it's not a good idea to use this function frequently??


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bojmobile

is Glacier Blue quite an unusual colour? I really like it - many more members with the same colour?


----------



## Getinmyson

Hi Glenn

I've just secured a V6 in Glacier Blue. A 2003 like yours but with cream instead of red leather. Got the 7 spoke alloys on mine.

I think it is a great colour for the TT shape, very cheerful. 

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Bojmobile

Spent a lot of this weekend polishing and waxing the car while the weather was good. Took it for a wee photoshoot today:-


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome, car is looking good. Ive got the first V6 Liquid fitted and working, its a good tool as a RR is limited in what it can tell you!! Let the mods begin!!


----------



## Getinmyson

Looking rather good there Glenn. 

Alex


----------



## Bojmobile

Cheers Alex.

top photo is my favourite. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## SAJ77

Looking 8) - good job!!

Saj


----------



## crapgolf

wecome nice combo ..
R.


----------



## tomo87

Hi and welcome.

Great colour combo, I have the same hehe


----------



## keith

wellcome to the forum good choice of car.


----------



## bobski

Sorry dont like the colour... :wink:


----------



## Tim G

Not too many Glacier owners on here. I think me & Bobski were holding the Fort before you arrived 

Looks 8) with the Red leather, I have Grey in mine.


----------



## stubert

Lovely looking example, hope you enjoy


----------



## Bojmobile

Cheers guys,

I really fancy Was' DRL mod. Would you recommend it?


----------



## bobski

I have Blck Leather in mine ... :lol:

Dont have them myself, although i am trying to keep her stealthy. Just tweeked. But if you are going for the modded look then if you like them the why not..! :wink:


----------

